# GOOD ISPs in the Montreal Area



## RicktheChemist (Jul 18, 2001)

.


----------



## Ingenu (Jun 4, 2003)

I've been using VIF Internet (vif.net) for more than a year without significant problem. Can't talk about their help desk, since I've called it only once to change address. Nice speed, but no screamer. It's 30 $/month if you pay for a full year when you subscribe, or 35 $/month.

My connection has been slower for some time, but it's because they're installing a new optic fiber line.

Regards.


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

Check out iStop. They're based in Ottawa and cover wide areas of Quebec and Ontario. My brother lives in NDG and has been an iStop subscriber for about 18 months. He's very satisfied with their rates, and the connection has been very stable & reliable.

Myself, I'm currently on Sympatico HSE but I'm thinking about jumping to Videotron cable later this Fall...


----------



## Tara (Aug 17, 2004)

I am on Videotron basic cable internet, without cable television, which is $30 month (less a little because of promotions). It's fast enough for me, I download music and videos even, it just takes a while. It's also cheaper because you don't need a telephone line, and I just use my cell now.


----------



## RicktheChemist (Jul 18, 2001)

.


----------



## RicktheChemist (Jul 18, 2001)

.


----------



## Yvon C. (Dec 1, 2003)

I switched to (b2b2c.ca) before Christmas. Good service an specially verry verry good support from the personel , they even et me try for a few days before I made my mind .

I belive it is a BELL sub company but vith exellent support , you talk to real pepole. 

29.95 $ + tax on a montly basis no contract.

Yvon C.


----------



## Yvon C. (Dec 1, 2003)

I switched to (b2b2c.ca) before Christmas. Good service an specially verry verry good support from the personel , they even et me try for a few days before I made my mind .

I belive it is a BELL sub company but vith exellent support , you talk to real pepole. 

29.95 $ + tax on a montly basis no contract.

Yvon C.


----------



## Macfriend (Jan 22, 2003)

I booked sympatico (Bell) for the duration of a promotion. At first, it was real fast (1,5 ) and then I noticed it got slower and slower and then the NSD wouldn't work ( I had to type the number of the sites I wanted to connect to). I was then at the last moments of the promotion so I dumped them. 

I switched to AEI... and couldn't connect to internet at all for a number of weeks (I had to resort to 56kb). The reason given was that Bell/Nexia did not have the space in their server for a card for me!!!! It took a number of weeks before I got back to high speed, in fact medium-high speed as Bell, the Great Provider, slowered the connection speed so I could stay connected. I'm seriously considering Videotron cable, except I don't listen TV. As for Bell, they take the money and run, they don't invest much into their hardware.


----------



## RicktheChemist (Jul 18, 2001)

.


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

My increase was what, two bucks or something. I'm sticking with Videotron.


----------



## Ants (May 6, 2003)

I used Electronic Box for a couple of years, rates are reasonable. something like $32 for cable internet with the standard 50GB monthly cap. their DSL service offers 5x the bandwidth for a little less. Never had any problems, great customer service and they are a QC based company. The use Videotron' pipes for cable internet offerings.

Anther one is colba.net who offer adsl2 for $35.00 a month. some friends of mine use this service. if you prepay for a year, it costs only $20.00 a month. great if you live close to their CO. You need to call them to find out what speeds others in your area are getting. In my case, it was about 6MB down.


----------



## RicktheChemist (Jul 18, 2001)

.


----------



## broad (Jun 2, 2009)

> I called Videotron and asked if I could go back to them for a deal they had offered me a few weeks ago but they refused and would only offer the regular rate. In hind sight, I should have just taken the deal with them and paid an extra 10 dollars a month or so to avoid all this headache. I thought giving another company a fair chance was a good idea...


this experience was *exactly* the same as what happened to me when i left bell to go to teksavvy. after not sending the modem, not sending the tech and then me trying to cancel for like 5 days before i was able to do i finally decided that the extra $6/mo i am now paying rogers wasn't worth my sanity or my high blood pressure and i have been a happy rogers customer since. 

fwiw i also had high expectations of teksavvy based on all their glowing DSL reviews. i feel for you, big time.


----------



## RicktheChemist (Jul 18, 2001)

.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

The Doug said:


> My increase was what, two bucks or something. I'm sticking with Videotron.


+1 Videotron has been rock solid for me for years and years, the price increases are in keeping with inflation, nothing unexpected or outrageous.


----------



## jezzy (Dec 30, 2011)

I'm running Teksavvy unlimited DSL and love it. I will never touch Videotron or Bell ever again!

Highly recommend them.. never a single issue in a year and a half, and never lost DSL signal. I download +/- 500GB per month with newsgroups and average 600/KB download non-stop.. it's a 5/1 line, they're upgrading to 6/1 for the same price.

They're rates are going up in feb (was 39$/month+tax and now will be 45$/month).

Just for your info!


----------



## Kleles (Jul 21, 2009)

I've been a Videotron "High Speed" customer for many years. It's pricey, but reliable, fast and they provide great support (the few times I've needed it). As an example of service: coming to my home on New Years Day to replace the cable modem; _via_ telephone, helping my wife, a non-techie, re-establish the connection after a rare loss of service. Right now, cable is the "thickest" pipeline to my home, and it provides the greatest potential for increased speed, if needed.


----------



## RicktheChemist (Jul 18, 2001)

.


----------

